# COVID vaccine



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone know where to find advice on applying for an appointment for the COVID vaccine.


Some over-80's, I understand, are receiving 1st dose already.
my GP says "they will email you when your time comes , don't worry !"
others say to apply through GESY. My account says there is "no vaccine available, try later" or words to that effect.

Meanwhile, today's newspapers report Govt. is sending vaccine to the TRNC.

I have learned that in Cyprus you need to be proactive and not rely on promises!


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Ben

Take a look at the following web pages:

*How to register for vaccination for those who are GHS beneficiaries

How to register for vaccination for those who are not GHS beneficiaries*

Cheers,


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> Take a look at the following web pages:
> 
> ...


Thanks Nigel, for quick response!
Ben


----------

